# Louie



## ShaneO))) (Jun 22, 2012)

Season 3 on june 28th people. God i love this fucking show. Sometimes its so awkward and embarrassing to watch, but Louie C.K. is a genius. Who else is excited?


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jun 22, 2012)

I like some of the episodes, but not all of them. They get some weird plots going.


----------



## Anubite (Jun 22, 2012)

His stand up is solid gold, show is funny, but it makes no sense sometimes and i guess that's the best part of it. He is quirky and not really what you would expect from the main protagonist of a show.


----------



## Minako (Jun 26, 2012)

This is a fun winter movie that the whole family can enjoy, if you like this kind of story. There are plenty of human actors in this movie because there is no acting from them; they are all trying to survive. See how chimps can ride and how people cannot act (actors actually trying to act badly) in this movie.



_________________
http://www.themodernman.com/get_laid.html


----------

